# Driving from Dubai to Muscat on bank loan car !



## faisalbashirqazi (Mar 3, 2013)

Hi Guys 

I'm new to the forum, currently looking to go for mini vacation to Muscat by road with my family (2 toddlers & one Infant) question is can I take my car which is on bank loan or have to take approvals as are required if we travel to KSA. 

Thanks in advance for the help. 

Regards


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

I have been before and there was no issue. Just confirm that your insurance covers Oman - they will check this at the border.

Enjoy the trip.


----------



## faisalbashirqazi (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks, much appreciated ....


----------

